# Residential Plumbing, You make the call



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2011)

OK Plumbing gurus, anything wrong with this setup?

YOU make the call!


----------



## JAT (Apr 27, 2011)

the lav on the right off the Y has no vent


----------



## steveray (Apr 27, 2011)

JAT got it....at least on first glance...


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 27, 2011)

both Lav are ventless - elbows....slope?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2011)

The plumber tells you that the trap (which will be 1-1/4" is within 5' of the stack and does not agree with your interpretation.  What code section of the IRC or IPC if you use it would apply to show him/her that they are wrong.


----------



## Jobsaver (Apr 27, 2011)

My concern is that the connection to the vent for the rh lav might be below the trap weir. 2006IPC 906.2. I would require the plumber to reconnect to the vent at a higher point.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

Jobsaver,

Might you be referring to Section P3105.2 in the 2006, ...instead of Section

906.2.1 in the IPC?

.


----------



## Jobsaver (Apr 27, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Jobsaver,Might you be referring to Section P3105.2 in the 2006, ...instead of Section
> 
> 906.2.1 in the IPC?
> 
> .


2006 IPC: 906.2 Venting of fixture drains.

The total fall in a fixture drain due to pipe slope shall not exceed the diameter of the fixture drain, nor shall the vent connection to a fixture drain, except for water closets, be below the weir of the trap.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

Since this is a Residential application, the IRC would be the applicable

code me thinks!  

Also, agree with Builder Bob!   The pipe slope appears to be flat on both installs.

.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 27, 2011)

Perhaps he is putting an AAV in the lav cabinet.

I have called this before and got that response.  I was shocked.. Not sure if he had actually planned it, but to get that answer right off the cuff was impressive.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

Tim,

On your response of the AAV, did they actually install the AAV?,

and according to Section P3114.4 in the `06 IRC?

Section P3114.4 - Location.

*"Individual and branch air admittance valves shall be located a minimum of 4 inches*

*(102 mm) above the horizontal branch drain or fixture drain being vented.* Stack-type

air admittance valves shall be located a minimum of 6 inches (152 mm) above the

flood level rim of the highest fixture being vented. The air admittance valve shall be

located within the maximum developed length permitted for the vent. The air

admittance valve shall be installed a minimum of 6 inches (152 mm) above insulation

materials where installed in attics."

and

Section P3114.5 - Access and ventilation.

*"Access shall be provided to all air admittance valves.* The valve shall be located

within a ventilated space that allows air to enter the valve."

Installing the AAV's is one thing. Having actual access to and room to replace them

is another.

Spaces underneath most lavatories is usually quite small! Just sayin'...

.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff,

Did you, or do you apply the DWV testing requirements of Section P2503.5 - DWV

systems testing, on these drain lines?    

.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 27, 2011)

In my experience 4" is usually not a problem.  I suppose if they placed the fixture arm high and the sink tailpiece was really short you may have a problem-- although I suspect you could sneak it between the bowl and the wall.  Typically there should be plenty of access and ventilation when installed in the vanity.

No final on the job yet, so we shall see!


----------



## Moscow (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't give you IPC or IRC code section because we don't use I-code plumbing but, with the lave draning into a wey on the vertical,they have made an S-trap because the vent take off is below the weir of the trap if you like I can give you UPC code section for that one. It would not pass here take it out ane redo.

Just my two cents

Justin


----------



## TimNY (Apr 27, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Jeff,Did you, or do you apply the DWV testing requirements of Section P2503.5 - DWV
> 
> systems testing, on these drain lines?
> 
> .


What's the problem? (opens spigot in basement and demonstrates water draining out of waste stack)


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

Suppose there is no basement, or this is an above grade story?

Do *ALL* of the plumbing top out drains also get tested?

.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2011)

There was no testing of the system as it is still under construction and I was there for an electrical inspection only.  I am adding this to my list before they go much further.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 30, 2011)

Both branches/arms should connect at the same level.


----------



## forensics (May 22, 2011)

Its an S trap if the crown is not revented


----------

